Ask HN: What is your holiday side project? - antoineMoPa
======
mindcrime
Same as always, Fogbeam Labs stuff. At this very moment specifically, I'm
working on our enterprise search product. But I'm also allocating some time
over the holiday break to focus on some automated abductive inference stuff
that I've been working with.

------
binarynate
This isn’t holiday-specific, but over the next week I’ll be knocking out more
features that are currently missing from my VR web browser app for iOS and
Android: [https://www.viewport.org](https://www.viewport.org)

------
edimaudo
Build an app using R-shiny

